# Any Atrump Owners Here?



## toolman (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm going to DFW in the morning and will most likely return with an Atrump K4V 11"x58" mill. The guy is liquidating a machine shop and this machine was bought brand new by the shop in 1995, but he doesn't know a lot about it other than it is good condition and was never used for production work. It has a 4hp motor and a pneumatic drawbar, two power feeds (X and Y) and a DRO, plus an 8" vise and some tooling.
This one is the same model, but isn't as well equipped:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atrump-K4V-...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7aa502e

I like the fact that the company is still in business and parts seem to be readily available if needed, and I've never heard any complaints with any of the Atrump/Extron machines.


----------



## toolman (Apr 20, 2015)

Welp, I'm on my way home with this beast! It appears to be in good shape but the right side of the y axis way looks a bit rough. It feels ok, but I guess we'll see. The left side cross-feed handle is broken and the downfeed handle is cracked, plus the y axis scale is not reading on the Anilam DRO, but it looks pretty nasty, so I'm hoping a good cleaning will fix it. As long as my son's poor trailer holds up to the remaining 120 miles home in the morning, I should have this 4300 lb. hunk of iron home, in place, and making chips by tomorrow afternoon. It came with a few tool holders, a Jacobs 5/8" chuck, and a big (4" ?) indexable carbide face mill, but I'm going to have to buy a set of collets and a collet chuck for it for my smaller tools. All-in-all, it looks like I did alright for $3400.


----------



## DigimonATX (Apr 21, 2015)

To ToolMan about the A-Trump:
Just sent you a message - did you buy it?  Does that thing really stand 8' tall?


----------



## DigimonATX (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry - just saw your post from last night - that you bought it.   Still wondering - does that really stand 8' tall?


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 21, 2015)

That is a nice machine, just like mine.  Heavy and stable.


----------



## toolman (Apr 21, 2015)

Good to know Jim, looking forward to seeing how well it operates.  Digimon, I don't know about 8 feet, but it's every bit of 7. I'm 6'3" and it's at least a foot taller than me.
BTW Jim, does yours have a power drawbar, and if so, does it make a ticking noise when the spindle is turning?  The head on mine is really quiet at all speeds, but it sounds like there's a rhythmic clicking noise coming from the drawbar actuator and I don't know if it's normal or not, but I suspect that it is.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 22, 2015)

No, mine has a Kennametal-Erickson manual quick change.  Not sure what that noise could be.


----------



## toolman (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll have to check what mine is, but there's no "feel" in the head anywhere, but there is a definite "tick" in the drawbar actuator, that sounds like maybe some sort of clutch/ratchet mechanism. Once I get it in place and wired up, I'll see if I can post some audio/video. There doesn't seem to be any issues at all with the head or spindle, it's all coming from the top where the actuator resides.


----------



## toolman (Apr 25, 2015)

Welp, she's in place, wired up, and levelled. The good, the bad, and the ugly are: The machine is very quiet and everything seems to function just fine on the machine itself. The levelling bolts are a nice touch that my old ProfitMaster didn't have. Upon further inspection though, the power drawbar is extremely weak in tighten mode and is blowing air out of well, everywhere. I think that will be an easy fix. The Y axis DRO scale is not working either, but I'm hoping I can either have it repaired or that a replacement won't be too costly.  Now for the bad, the right side way on the Y axis looks pretty nasty to me. It had a bunch of caked up oil residue on it, but after cleaning it looks like it may be rust pitted and/or galled, which confuses me because it has a one-shot oiler that is feeding oil to that side just fine and all of the other ways look great.


----------



## toolman (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, at some point in the past, the ammeter fried as well, and the previous owner just bypassed it, so I'm going to replace it, just because.


----------



## toolman (May 31, 2015)

Welp, now both scales are dead so I think I'm going to sell the head unit and buy a complete replacement DRO kit for it. I'm also not happy with a couple of other things, like the knee crank hitting the Y axis handle if it's in the wrong spot and the spindle turns backwards when switched from low to high gear, but it's all minor stuff.  I ended up snagging a Kennametal DA400 collet chuck and a near full set of collets, including a really nice Supreme Precisionist 3/8" keyless drill chuck for less than $200 on eBay, plus I found an NMTB-40 to R8 adapter in some of the tooling that came with it, so I can use some of my remaining R8 tooling with it as well.
Anybody in the market for an AcuRite DRO with two bad scales?


----------

